# knee pads with shin guard recommendation



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

having trouble finding pads with shin guards.









The best MTB knee pads you can buy


Knee pads are the most important protection apart from your helmet whenever you go out mountain biking. We've tested 14 pairs to find the best!




enduro-mtb.com





they all just cover the knee. I really like my Oldy McOld knee pads because they are about 18 inches long, cover the knee and leg. Neer slipped a pedal yet, but I like the extra protection.

I'd just use my old pads, but they are starting to slip. I guess the spandex is starting to loosen up.

Anyway, I don't worry much about soft, hard, flex, etc. I just want knee and shin coverage and doesn't slip.

Any offerings like this? ideally purchasable at a local place rather than mail order?


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

I like my POC knee / shin pads, or long knee pads. Joint VPD 2.0 Long Knee

They are comfortable enough that I am not thinking about them at all when I am riding and climbing up hills.


----------



## Beancounter84 (Jan 19, 2021)

I use a combo of the Leatt Airflex Pro knee pads along with Storelli Leg Guards. The leg guards are very thin compression sleeves with a pocket for a shin guard. It may seem like overkill to most. But, it doesn’t negatively affect my riding and makes me ride more confidently.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Thanks guys so much!

I was looking for elbow pads too, and took your guys advice to help research a total solution.

Based on all the advice here, I focussed on Leatt, and got Leatt 3Df 6.0 Elbow Guards from Jensen, and they are going to work out great after these rains clear. Very satisfied with the purchase.

Also based on research from this thread and others, I was led to the Ion K-Pact Select Knee/Shin Guards, which I also ordered. 1 wk lead time so I haven't gotten them yet, but I have high hopes these will be my protective gear for the next 20 years of MTB! Thanks!


----------

